

Lazy NCAA Bracket Generator - listrophy
http://lazyncaa.heroku.com/

======
devin
I used this to impress my friends. The ones who are into "basketsball" were
dumbfounded when I presented a complete sporty flowchart like I was one of the
gang.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW7OPByRGDY>

------
southpolesteve
Just completed all my brackets in record time. Awesome!

